# New Bedford



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Spring shooting survivor arrested in city drug raid

By ROB MARGETTA, Standard-Times staff writers

NEW BEDFORD - During a narcotics raid yesterday, detectives seized cocaine and arrested a reputed gang member who was seriously wounded in May in a shooting accused killer David "Crunchy" DePina and another man allegedly committed. 
Police accused 21-year-old John Burgos of running a cocaine delivery service out of the United Front housing development, along with 22-year-old Shameka Clement. Both suspects lived at 297 Ash St. Detectives had been watching the home for two months. 
When the officers searched the residence, they found crack cocaine and the powdered form of the drug and a .22-caliber semi-automatic pistol, pharmaceuticals and $1,984 in cash, police spokesman Capt. Richard Spirlet said. Detective Bryan Safioleas was the lead investigator in the case. 
Mr. Burgos and Ms. Clement were both charged with trafficking Class B cocaine over 28 grams and in a school zone, unlawful possession of a firearm and ammunition and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws. They are scheduled for arraignments today. 
Capt. Spirlet said yesterday's raid was the second in the past two months at United Front that uncovered both drugs and firearms. In September, narcotic detectives working with federal Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms and Explosives agents seized cocaine, marijuana and three firearms after raiding 452 Kempton St. 
Mr. Burgos, whom police have identified as a member of the United Front Gang, was shot twice in the neck in the early morning hours of May 21 at the corner of Union and Pleasant streets. Another reputed United Front member, Justin Barry-Henderson, 20, was struck by 10 bullets and died from the wounds. 
Two officers on patrol near the shooting say they saw Mr. DePina and another man fire at the alleged gang members from across the street. They tackled Mr. DePina as he fled and recovered a handgun he tried to discard. The other shooter escaped and remains at large. 
Police have identified Mr. DePina as a member of the Monte Park gang, a rival of United Front. Four days after he was arrested, his mother, Bernadette "Bunny" DePina, was found shot to death at home in her bed, with no signs of a struggle. Law enforcement officials and community leaders have said Ms. DePina's death could have been a case of gang retribution. 
Anyone with information regarding the illegal sale of narcotics is encouraged to call the police at (508) 991-6310 or the anonymous tip line at (508) 99CRIME.

Contact Rob Margetta at 
[email protected] and Becky Evans at [email protected]. 
Date of Publication: October 21, 2006 on Page A09

Police nab 6 in drug-dealing probe

NEW BEDFORD - Narcotics detectives arrested six people on drug offenses Wednesday during an operation that targeted street dealers. 
After observing him selling heroin to two people in the area of Dartmouth and Allen streets, police arrested Michael DeSousa, 30. Police charged Mr. DeSousa with two counts of heroin distribution. 
Police also arrested Charles Carmo, 44, and Michael Deleon, 33. Both were charged with heroin possession. Additionally, police arrested Brandon Oliveira, 18, and charged him with conspiracy to violate drug laws. 
Shortly thereafter, detectives arrested Eric Ramos, 23, and Joao Rodrigues, 25, in front of 775 S. First St. 
Police found Mr. Ramos in possession of four bags of marijuana and Mr. Rodrigues in possession of six bags of cocaine. Police charged Mr. Ramos with marijuana possession with intent to distribute and Mr. Rodrigues with cocaine possession with intent to distribute.

Date of Publication: October 21, 2006 on Page A03


----------

